# Pictures of "The New 15" and mommy



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

At about 19 hours old









Everyone had milk bands. And cute, tiny whiskers and toes ^_^











At 48 hours










Some you can already guess the patterns on. So wrinkly! ^_^









I'll try to continue posting pictures each day. But Momma is Super protective and took a pretty vicious bite out of my hand for simply putting in more food. So no promise I'll be able to get her out of the cage long enough to get pictures each day. Don't want to over stress her. But by wednesday of this week I'll be handling them daily so pictures will continue to come =]

BTW, here are some pictures of mom. Any ideas on her color? I'm at a loss. I'm guessing her pattern is Berkshire but she does not have a white tail tip. She has dumbo ears and so did all my friends rats where she came from. She could still have standard eared babies though, since dumbo is recessive, right? Or am I backwards?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!! Such cute little bubs!! 
Try luring mum away with a spoonful of yogurt before handling the pups and before adding more food. 
Mammy looks a lot like my Lilly when she was that age. I'm thrilled that mummy and the pups made it through ok! Looking forward to seeing more pictures

edit: also that pup you're holding is a girl


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh my they are so cute! So many little pinkies, she will be a busy busy momma! 
I'm not really sure about the fur markings, but she looks like she has a mink colouring, maybe?


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I had a breeder friend of mine tell me she was mink colored so I'm going to believe her lol also she looked at my pictures of the babies and apparently ALL look dumbo so far. I was hoping for a few standard ears but I have all dumbo boys how and I've grown to really love that derpy face lol plus all the downward ear flaps really are too cute. 


I wish I could post some of the pictures I've taken over the last couple days but my only computer crashed. The color changes in the babies is amazing! You can really tell what colors and patterns they will be now. Some are SUPER dark, obviously going to be black. Some are a lighter greyish/tan color so maybe mink like mom. Some are still solid pink like they might end up white. A few look variegated, I've seen one hooded, a few Berkshires and some I can't quite figure out. Over all, they are going to be wicked pretty little ratties.

I'm so excited to see how they turn out  Now that I've gotten over the shock, irritation of spending more money and stress, I've come to really enjoy these little guys. They are noisy and squirmy and fat little ratties. I'm just shocked how well Luna has been as a first time mom. I've heard all these stories of rats with big litters losing at least a few but all 15 are thriving. I'm just so happy with them.
And I already have some great homes lined up. I guess not having a rat breeder in Austin is a good thing lol I have two vet techs who used to own rats wanting a total of 6-8 of the girls. My friend wants one boy and a few of her rat owning friends are looking for buddies for their ratties. All homes will be checked for suitability first of course but its a good start with 15 babies to rehome. I might keep two boys for myself also lol I'll get pictures up soon as I can.

Also, Luna is doing better about not tearing hands off haha she will actually come out when I open the cage, sometimes I have to coax her with chicken, cheese or sweets but most of the time she will pop out and go for a run no problem. And apparently my mom reached in tonight to move a wayward baby back into the nest and instead of biting, Luna just plucked the baby from her hand and moved him herself. Good progress lol


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

They all look adorable! Pinkies are so cute


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I think these pictures were taken when they were about 3-4 days old.


























And these are from tonight at 7 days old =]


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry, they are 8 days old today, technically nine since it's now thursday.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh they're amazing!! Looks like they've got some interesting patterns and colors too!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah =D Some pretty little ratties came out of this one. I actually have five people looking for two each and one looking for 3 or 4 already. I'm shocked how many people out here want ratties. I've only done some basic questions such as have you had rats before, what set up do you have ect. All have had rats before. Only one has a cage I won't accept but shes willing to work with me and get a more suitable cage. So all is going well do far =] Home checks will be done when the babies reach 4 weeks.


----------

